# back with a bang



## little anth (Jun 29, 2008)

i got back from myrtle bech yesterday and needed some bassin. (first i want to say the site looks awsome jim =D> =D> =D> ) i stopped at bass pro twice and spent a small fortune on baits. i got some swimbaits and lots of dropshot worms. thank got for those. i went out late in the afternoon on my friends boad and killed em. i went threw 20 zoom finesse worms in watermelon red flake. we had over 40 fish up to 5 lbs. i had a 3lber on a sexy shad i bought a 3lber on a homemade jig a 3 lber on a dropshot and a 5lber on a dropshot. i got the 3 on the sexy shad on my first cast with it too. i was so happy and needed to rip some lips bad and i got my fix.

all 4 big fish caught with in 25 min apart 2 of the 3 lbers were caught on back to back casts :mrgreen: 


https://www.myfishpix.com/forum/images/showphoto.php/photo/27497/cat/500/page/1

https://www.myfishpix.com/forum/images/showphoto.php/photo/27494/size/medium/cat/500/page/1

https://www.myfishpix.com/forum/images/showphoto.php/photo/27499/cat/500/page/1

https://www.myfishpix.com/forum/images/showphoto.php/photo/27495/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2008)

Post man WTG - awesome fish

How are you fishing the drop shot?


----------



## phased (Jun 30, 2008)

What a day of Bassin'! Congrats! Great pics.


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2008)

Good job man! :beer:


----------



## Nickk (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, size and numbers!


----------



## little anth (Jun 30, 2008)

i was fishing the dropshot shallow off small dropoffs and on flats that bass were feeding on bluegill that were spawning or on beds.

thanks guys


----------



## little anth (Jun 30, 2008)

now im thinkin some of the "3 LBERS" are more 2.5 :roll:


----------



## Zum (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job ...those are some nice fish


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 30, 2008)

Great Job! Those are some really healthy looking fish! Thanks for sharing your report and pics!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 30, 2008)

awsome stuff man


----------



## little anth (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2008)

Great catchin' ! I need a day like that!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you fishing in a golf course pond with a boat?!? Lucky...

Nice catchin, and I was just at the Myrtle beach Bass Pro Shops a few days ago. I stayed at Garden City Beach, just down the beach a little from Myrtle


----------



## little anth (Jul 1, 2008)

yea where in there on a boat :mrgreen: thats sweet i wish they had a freshwater tank too but there was a sweet redfish in it and a huge eel


----------

